# Favorite Colors??



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Red, I like aggressive colors


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Purple is my favorite color hands down followed by purple*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, scarlet?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Um, scarlet?


While Scarlet is my favorite person who goes by a color name on any web forum which I frequently visit*, *blue* is my favorite color, and has been my entire life. (Maybe because it enhances my blue eyes?  )

_____________
* Unless I'm forgetting some other favorite person who has a "colorful" user name.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Silver Sage


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Deep Purple, Light & Bright Greens, Red & Pink... I'm a gurl I can have more than one, besides you said *colors* Cheerio, right.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I like red and yellow together, but not too much as in orange which doesn't make sense because red and yellow mixed makes orange and a bright, light green in contrast, well, much like my dragon in my avatar and then of course I like black which is not a color, but really no color at all... am I confused?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I like red and yellow together, but not too much as in orange which doesn't make sense because red and yellow mixed makes orange and a bright, light green in contrast, well, much like my dragon in my avatar and then of course I like black which is not a color, but really no color at all... am I confused?


Brendan, you just made my head hurt.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Brendan, you just made my head hurt.


I'm sorry my onion made your head hurt. I just thought of my UN-favorite colors. I like puce better than turquoise, fuschia, bluegreen and it seems that those are very popular colors right now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gosh Bewndan! Now my head hurts... what the


Spoiler



h*ckl


 kinda color is puce?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Gosh Bewndan! Now my head hurts... what the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A deep red to dark grayish purple.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Gosh Bewndan! Now my head hurts... what the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Heeey, are you talking to me? Is your DFIL there again? What the... is Bewndan?

• PUCE (noun)
The noun PUCE has 1 sense:

1. a color varying from dark purplish brown to dark red

Familiarity information: PUCE used as a noun is very rare.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeey, are you talking to me? Is your DFIL there again? What the... is Bewndan?
> 
> • PUCE (noun)
> The noun PUCE has 1 sense:
> ...


Noooo.... why do you say dat? My DFIL is waiting patirntly for me to come to N'Awlins... my hubby is here with me and we are having a nice littl conbversation.

Oh, OT: Colors are nice... I like colors...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Noooo.... why do you say dat? My DFIL is waiting patirntly for me to come to N'Awlins... my hubby is here with me and we are having a nice littl conbversation.


I didn't know your DH spoke Klingonese. Nuc doc yuk d'pol?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I didn't know your DH spoke Klingonese. Nuc doc yuk d'pol?


I ate it all!

I love brown & pink ... and especially pink and green...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

*Any shade of orange!

CK*


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Brown! And any really earthy shades of green.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Any shade of purple


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

My favorites are purple, hot pink/fuchsia, and royal blue....

My least favorite is bright yellow.... because bright yellow clothing doesn't really look that great on me.


----------



## staticgirl50 (Dec 22, 2009)

I love green. Like Kermit the frog.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like green too. A nice emerald green is my very favorite.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Royal purple, Kelly green, and Aqua


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Coral. Cross between orange and red. makes for good nail polish.
also about every other shade of red

Its my favorite color, because my favorite uncle (close family friend) told me I looked adorable in my red jumper. Ever since then its been my favorite color. This is the same uncle that still says good night to me on his radio show although I haven't seen him in years. I listen in via internet.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Put me in with the green votes, just about any shade.  One of the reasons I chose the Oberon Forest cover.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love red, the deep blue red, not the orange red so much. I love the bright colors royal blue, emerald green, royal purple, etc.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i've always loved Blue!

that maybe the reason why i also love hanging out here in KB because of its color.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

carlobee said:


> i've always loved Blue!
> 
> that maybe the reason why i also love hanging out here in KB because of its color.


You do know you can change the color Carlobee right? Look to the top right where there are tiny swatches of color... click any one to change your color.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Burgundy, followed by the dark dark blue of Marine Corps dress blues.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Water colors * -- more on the teal, aqua, green side than blue.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Red is my favorite.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

depends on the day and the mood

all shades of
yellow, red, green, blue, turquoise, purple, lavender, orange, 

not so much tans and browns but next to the above - ok

COLORS love 'em!

Today when I go to the doctor's I am wearing a blue denim skirt with yellow shirt, orange/red/green striped socks, orange glow shoes, hat with turquoise, yellow, red flowers on the headband which is blue, yellow, purple, green - you can't miss me    (umbrella is black ugh! the purple one broke)


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

GREEN but not dark green.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Burgundy, followed by the dark dark blue of Marine Corps dress blues.


Okay, you win - that absolutely supercedes my favorite green.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Green, any shade of green. But I also like burgundy and purple.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I like bright primary colors on lots of things, but I'm always attracted to very pale pink, white and silver with blood red accents.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am going to paint the house a soft bright   yellow with dark green trim - but you will have to wait 4 months for a picture


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am going to paint the house a soft bright  yellow with dark green trim - but you will have to wait 4 months for a picture


That sounds very pretty. I really like dark green trim for a house.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am told that I look good in blue and believe that to be true, so I often wear it.

But the color that I like best is *Brown*. Earth colors.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

summerteeth said:


> GREEN but not dark green.


Me too! That is why I said light & bright!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

cash money green?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I likes $$


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Pretty much any shade of blue but especially cobalt.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> cash money green?


Hmmmm... the BEST kinda green!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Turquoise is my absolute favorite. A close second is dark green, like the color of pine trees. My least favorite is "bandaid brown" otherwise known as taupe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Blue--No, yel--AAAUUUGHHH!!!"

I can't believe you people allowed this thread to get that far without someone throwing that in already....I'm disappointed in y'all!!!


----------

